# An interesting turn on the glass "sickness" thing



## HunterGatherer (Dec 22, 2006)

I just put my first haul through the dishwasher to see if I could save some cleaning time. Probably a naive move, I'll admit, but something interesting did come up. Among my wash was an old whiskey bottle. It was clear when I began, but it clouded up a bit after the wash. From most angles it appears uniform, but in the right light words now appear like invisible ink. 

 They say "Old Stagg" in slightly arching letters, and just below it and to the right is a column that says "Kentucky / Straight / Bourbon / Whiskey," the slashes indicating line breaks. I would take a picture but I doubt the lettering would show. What kind of labeling does this represent?

 Other facts about this bottle:
 Screw top (I have the lid)

 The bottom has the fancy "Ball" logo embossed, with the underline.
 Next to the logo is embossed a circle with numbers. Clockwise from top left, the are 7, 3, 9, 56 (or 6 ,5), 0
 Next to this, M 89 A, sideways.

 I've probably gone into too much detail for a topic about the mysterious appearing letters, but I was suddenly more interested in the bottle. So yeah, any thoughts about that? I've put this in the Cleaning forum because thats what brought it out. I don't want to further polish or shine this one because I fear the letters may disappear forever.

 ~Isaac


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like it was an ACL bottle that the paint wore off of. You see that on milk bottles, even though the label is gone you can still read it in the right light.


----------



## HopelessMD (Jan 28, 2007)

Agreed. I've brought home ACL bottles by the score and within hours the paint simply vanishes, incliding colors as red, white and blue (wonderful when I dug it, six hours later it was a mystery) and that's why I much prefer embossed bottles, especially mlk bottles.


----------

